# Lumintop Tool AAA (XP-G R5, 1xAAA) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!



## selfbuilt (Jan 12, 2013)

*Warning: pic heavy as usual. :wave:*











It's been awhile since my last 1xAAA-class light review.  

Welcome to the Lumintop Tool AAA, a new 1xAAA light from Lumintop that features a tailcap clicky switch. I previously reviewed the twisty-only Lumintop Worm. It's been awhile since my last 1xAAA review … let's see how this new light compares to the competition.

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
_Note: as always, these are only what the manufacturer reports. To see my actual testing results, scroll down the review._


LED: CREE XP-G R5 LED
2 Light Modes：1.5lm（60 hours）-70lm（1 hour）
Max Range: 47m
Battery: 1*AAA battery
Operating Voltage: 0.9~1.5V
Constant current circuit, constant luminance
Tailcap Lock-out Switch
Mini size
Note: Without reverse polarity protection
Function: The flashlight has 2 light modes. Press the switch to activate the flashlight in “low” mode when it is off, and then turn it off and on again within 3 seconds to activate it in “high” mode. At any brightness level, if you turn it off for more than 3 seconds and then turn it on again, the light mode will reset to “low” mode.
Material: Aircraft-grade Aluminium alloy
Surface Treatment Process: Hard anodization
Waterproof: IPX-8
Length: 3.16”
Body Diameter: 0.56”
Weight: 0.53oz (without battery)
MSRP: ~$18






Packaging is very similar to the Lumintop Worm. Inside the plastic clamshell case with magnetic closing clasp is the light and extra o-rings. A removable pocket clip is attached to the light. The cardboard sleeve contains printed specs, with the manual on the back.









From left to right: Duracell NiMH AAA; Lumintop Tool AA, Worm (Aluminium); Lumapower Avenger GX; Tiablo E3A; Foursevens Preon 1; ITP i3; Klarus Mi-X6; Thrunite Ti; Titanium Innovations Illuminati (Aluminium); Maratac AAA. 

*Lumintop Tool AAA*: Weight: 15.3g, Length 82.6mm, Width 14.4mm (bezel)
*Lumintop Worm Aluminium*: Weight: 14.3g, Length 72.0mm (battery installed, off), Width 14.1mm (bezel)
*Lumintop Worm Stainless*: Weight: 27.3g, Length 72.0mm (battery installed, off), Width 14.1mm (bezel)
*Foursevens Preon 1*: Weight 15.3g (with keychain clip), Length 75.6mm, Width 14.0mm (bezel)
*Foursevens Preon P0*: Weight 13.0g (with keychain clip), Length 55.0mm, Width 12.6mm (bezel)
*Olight i3*: Weight 13.2g, Length: 71.9mm, Width (bezel): 14.0mm
*Illuminati Aluminium*: Weight 13.9g (with keychain clip), Length 68.8mm, Width 14.0mm (bezel)
*Klarus Mi X6*: Weight 16.2g, Length 72.9mm (battery installed), Width 12.8mm

Light is a bit taller than some, due to the clicky switch. 






















The aluminum body is anodized black, in a moderately glossy finish. The light has aggressive knurling over the tailcap, body tube and head. Frankly, this is one of the most grippy 1xAAA lights I've ever handled – right up there with the Maratac 1xAAA and Thrunite Ti. :thumbsup:

Labels are fairly clear, but in a soft white (i.e. not as high contrast as some lights).

One interesting tid-bit: you'll note the circuit board in the head is actually labelled "worm". This leads me to suspect they are using the same circuit … 

Screw threads are standard triangular cut (fine, as with all 1xAAA lights), and anodized at both ends. This means head/tail lock-out is possible. 

Tailstanding is not possible on the Tool AAA, due to the raised clicky switch (reverse clicky, as on most small pocket lights). 










The Tool seems to come with the same a lightly textured reflector (OP) as the Worm. The Tool AAA uses a XP-G R5, like the Worm SS model (the aluminum Worm used a XP-E emitter). Centering of the emitter was pretty good on my sample, but I would expect some variability (as there is no centering disc obvious).

*User Interface*

User interface is the same the Worm, but with a clicky switch instead of a head twist. In this case, turn on the Tool AAA by clicking (press-release) the tail switch. 

Light comes on in Lo output to start. To select Hi, click the switch off-on again within 1 second. This will advance to the next level in the following repeating sequence: Lo > Hi > Lo > Hi, etc.

There is no memory mode, and the light will always come on in Lo after a pause. 

Because the head and tailcap threads are anodized, you can also use the light like a twisty. With the tailcap switch in the On position, you change turn the light off by loosening the head or tailcap, and change modes by doing a loosen-tighten twist of the head or tailcap. :thumbsup:

*Video Overview*

For more information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my new video overview:



As always, videos were recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*PWM/Strobe*

As with the Worm, there is no sign of PWM on the Lo mode of the Tool AAA.  It thus seems to use current-control for its low mode.

There is no strobe feature.

*Beamshots:*

All lights are on 1xAAA Sanyo Eneloop NiMH, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. All beamshots taken immediately upon activation.

Note: the "Worm" below is the XP-E-based aluminium version.














































The beam is about typical for a XP-G-based 1xAAA light. I find most such lights to have fairly diffused beams, with broad hotspots. The XP-E-based Worm had a slightly more defined hotspot than the XP-G-based lights.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






No big surprises here in terms of output or throw on Hi – the Tool AAA is pretty much in keeping with other XP-G based lights.

One difference from the Worm – the Lo mode on the Tool AAA is really Lo now (i.e., the Worm's Lo was really closer to many three-level lights' Med mode).

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*
















As with the Worm, the two-level Tool shows excellent regulation and runtime on Hi. In fact, regulation on Hi remains among the best I've seen in this class, including on standard alkalines. :thumbsup:

Sorry, I haven't done runtimes on Lo, as I expect these would be quite lengthy given the ~1 lumen level. Note that this is lower than the original Worm model (which was closer to a typical "Med" level on Lo).

*Potential Issues*

Light is two-mode only (i.e., Tool AAA lacks a typical Med mode of three-stage lights).

Knurling is fairly aggressive, and could be rough on clothing in a pocket when on a keychain (note no keychain split ring is included). 

The pocket clip is pretty basic, but it does the job (very similar to the original Maratac clip). 

*Preliminary Observations*

The Tool AAA is a nice update to Lumintop 1xAAA line. I was a fan of the Worm for its excellent regulation, good runtimes and ease of use. The Tool AAA carries on in that tradition, and addresses some of the limitations of the Worm (i.e., lack of knurling or pocket clip).

One change is the lower Lo mode on the Tool AAA. In contrast, the original Worm lacked a true Lo mode (i.e., it's low mode was more in keeping with a typical Med level on three-level lights). But given that my Tool AAA sample actually had "worm" labelled on the circuit board in the head, I suspect that the currently shipping Worms use the same revised circuit. 

This brings up one of the main differences to most other lights in this category – they are often three-stage (i.e., Lo, Med and Hi). Of course, that means that consideration of those lights often starts with the inevitable discussion of the best mode sequence. Thanks to the simple two-stage mechanism here – with Lo coming on by default – things are much simpler.

Of course, the main difference of the Tool AAA from the Worm is the addition of the clicky switch. There aren't many 1xAAA clicky lights out there, so it's nice to see another option. The switch performed well in my testing (with fairly typical feel for this class). And because of the anodized threads, you can still use this light like a twisty at both the head or tail. :thumbsup:

Build and beam pattern are good, no significant issues. One comment here – I was glad that Lumintop ran an early engineering sample by me first. That early version had contact issues with NiMH batteries that I brought to their attention. The shipping version reviewed here worked equally well on all batteries I threw at it. 

And just like the Worm, the current-controlled circuit performance is excellent – with very flat regulation on Hi. :twothumbs A nice little bump in output over the earlier Worm samples too. 

All-in-all, a very nice option for a tiny, simple, two-stage 1xAAA clicky light. 

----

Lumintop Tool AAA provided by Lumintop for review.


----------



## mayo (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the review, I do appreciate all your hard work. Many thanks.


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 12, 2013)

Agreed, your work is much appreciated


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, appreciate the support. :grouphug:

I know Lumintop doesn't gather a lot of interest here, likely because they don't seem to have a lot of dealer relationships in North America and Europe. :shrug: But the lights continue to be of decent quality for their respective classes. I'm particularly impressed with the regulated current-controlled circuitry on the Tool/Worm AAA lights.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 13, 2013)

For such low output, these AAA lights should utilize the xp-e2. At least they'd have lux...
The regulation is interesting, at room temperature.


----------



## vēer (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice review, thanks!

This light looks rather interesting, especially with its clicky, even tho that makes it slightly larger than its twisty counterparts.
However, Im wondering why no updated emitters? XPG2, XPE2?
Having older and somewhat less efficient(???) LED puts me off buying these lights !


----------



## JDest (Jan 13, 2013)

vēer;4113733 said:


> Nice review, thanks!
> 
> This light looks rather interesting, especially with its clicky, even tho that makes it slightly larger than its twisty counterparts.
> However, Im wondering why no updated emitters? XPG2, XPE2?
> Having older and somewhat less efficient(???) LED puts me off buying these lights !



I imagine that is related to keeping the cost/sale price down. It's hard to expect the latest emitters in an $18 light. Completely understand if you don't want one, but to me it looks like you'd be hard pressed to find more in a AAA light that costs ~$20. Dead flat regulation at 80 lumens and pretty solid brightness and runtime on high. Plus a true low that should keep those that really appreciate that sort of thing satisfied. (And probably come in really handy eventually.) This light is definitely a winner.


----------



## vēer (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree completely that this light looks like a winner, Im not in a rush, so Ill wait for XPG2/XPE2 in AA/AAA sized lights, I still have plenty of XPG powered Ti's that Im perfectly happy with


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 14, 2013)

Great review as always. It always amazes me that you don't have a Fenix LD01 for comparison. Neither do I actually because there isn't a review from you . 

With the lack of a centering ring, could this be modded perhaps with a LED on a 10mm board? It looks like the pill can be unscrewed with a pair of tweezers as there seems to be a little gap on the board?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Great review as always. It always amazes me that you don't have a Fenix LD01 for comparison. Neither do I actually because there isn't a review from you .


Yes, never quite got around to that one. Many years ago, I used to carry the predecessor versions on my keychain (i.e., the L0P, followed by the L0D). Certainly gifted a lot of those in the early days as well - typically well-made lights. But never got around to picking up a LD01, likely because I already had so many similar XP-E/XP-G lights sent to me for review. :shrug:



> With the lack of a centering ring, could this be modded perhaps with a LED on a 10mm board? It looks like the pill can be unscrewed with a pair of tweezers as there seems to be a little gap on the board?


Yes, the head/pill easily unscrews with a pair of tweezers (at least on my sample). I'm sure you could mod the assembly rather easily.


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, that regulation on high is top notch!


----------



## tubed (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for another great review.
I'm facinated by the ability to use EITHER twist or click to change modes. In general, I'm not a fan of twisting to change modes, one reason being I found if I hand it to someone like my wife or kids, they have no idea how to change modes. But, I found that on lights this small, twist is more ergonomic based on the way you hold a light this small within your hand and clickys are actually hard to use. I noticed you had to use your index finger and change your grip to change modes. 
This light does both - amazing.
Seems like they should advertise this fact. 
*Another reason why these/your reviews are so helpful!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

ico said:


> Wow, that regulation on high is top notch!


Yes, it is quite impressive.



tubed said:


> But, I found that on lights this small, twist is more ergonomic based on the way you hold a light this small within your hand and clickys are actually hard to use. I noticed you had to use your index finger and change your grip to change modes.


That's a good point, but you don't actually have to change hand-grip to switch between clicky and twisty (I was just demonstrating for the camera without trying to have my hands in the way too much). 

In the overhand "tactical" grip (i.e.,light wrapped in hand, with thumb on the clicky), you can easily switch modes by twisting the tailcap with your index finger and thumb without changing grip. 

In classic underhand grip (i.e., pointing light away from you, with thumb in index on the head), you can easily switch modes by the head twist without changing grip.

It is quite versatile, as you say.


----------



## tubed (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks
Now, my next question (which you may not be able to answer) is ...where do you buy them? A google search and their own website revealed no retail sellers.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

tubed said:


> Now, my next question (which you may not be able to answer) is ...where do you buy them? A google search and their own website revealed no retail sellers.


Always a good question. I would suggest you contact Lumintop directly and ask. It's a new model, so it may not have been distributed too widely yet.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 15, 2013)

tubed said:


> thanks
> Now, my next question (which you may not be able to answer) is ...where do you buy them? A google search and their own website revealed no retail sellers.



All I found were on Ebay.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 15, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, the head/pill easily unscrews with a pair of tweezers (at least on my sample). I'm sure you could mod the assembly rather easily.



That's good to hear. I can imagine that will be popular for people wanting to mod with a 219 or XPG2. 

I'd be looking to try and mod the clicker with something flatter for tail standing myself.


----------



## Zman (Feb 1, 2013)

Selfbuilt, 
Thanks for the review. I bought one and received it today. I've carried a leatherman Serac S2 for the longest time, and this is a fantastic replacement. Lower low, higher high, extended runtime for both levels.
One very nice 'hidden' feature I discovered on the lumintop. If you carefully 'half press' the switch while its on, you can toggle between modes. This is exactly the interface of the S2. Overall a nice little light!


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2013)

Where did you bought yours?

All lights with reverse clickies operate like that Zman. So there are many more lights for you to try now haha


----------



## Zman (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi ico,
I bought mine on ebay. It seems the seller sold out and has not yet restocked.

p.s. I only have a few reverse clickie lights. The trick didn't work on them all, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Colinsdad (Feb 9, 2013)

Eric:

As always, an illuminating review (excuse the pun) on this neat little light. From someone who's owned a myriad of different AAA EDC's, it nice to see a company actually go for a clicky UI, rather than a twisty. That being said, I'm disappointed that the voltage limit is 1.5V, which would inhibit use of 10440's. 

I purchased a an LM21 from Ricky over at LP, and have found it has suited my needs nicely-I'm surprised you havent reviewed one of those yet. Its one of the few AAA lights that is designed to use a 10440...but I digress.

A great review on a AAA EDC that actually has a clicky! I may pick one up just based on the UI alone:twothumbs


----------



## coldstar (Feb 19, 2013)

The tailcap clicky switch seems to make the light more convenient than other same-sized light.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 1, 2013)

FYI. The Maratac Cu AAA Rev. 2 uses the same "worm" labelled circuit board, and as expected, the Worm Copper does as well


----------



## Quality (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if it would be possible to lego with an ITP A3, I really want a clicky for it (and the head of the Tool).


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 7, 2013)

Quality said:


> Does anyone know if it would be possible to lego with an ITP A3, I really want a clicky for it (and the head of the Tool).


Yes, the Tool (and Worm) from lumintop can be legoed with the original ITP A3 and Olight i3. Note that the newer Olght i3s has switched to square-cut threads though, and won't work.


----------



## rayman (Sep 8, 2013)

As always great review :thumbsup:.

Seems like a great little light. Was looking for a nice AAA-light with clip and clicky for quite some time and this seems like a good candidate .

rayman


----------



## tubed (Sep 9, 2013)

i too like this light - especially the price. 
i cannot find anyone who sells it.
Any thoughts?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 9, 2013)

tubed said:


> i cannot find anyone who sells it.
> Any thoughts?


Lumintop doesn't seem to have too many dealers in the west any more. You are best off looking at the Asian dealers, or eBay.


----------



## Trevtrain (Oct 4, 2013)

tubed said:


> i too like this light - especially the price.
> i cannot find anyone who sells it.
> Any thoughts?



hkequipment have it listed.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Trevtrain said:


> hkequipment have it listed.



Bought it there last week  will use this light in my hiking/EDC-backpack.


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 23, 2014)

Any long-term impressions about this light?  I've been after one for a while, but it's been sold out wherever I asked... I hope they'll have it in stock soon again in my country.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 23, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> Any long-term impressions about this light?  I've been after one for a while, but it's been sold out wherever I asked... I hope they'll have it in stock soon again in my country.


Have one, and keep it in my back-pack. Nice little handy light. Easy to operate and can be stored everywhere because his size.
Saw it back on eBay not long ago. I'm even following the product


----------



## OCD (Apr 23, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> Any long-term impressions about this light?  I've been after one for a while, but it's been sold out wherever I asked... I hope they'll have it in stock soon again in my country.



I've had one for a while now. I used to carry a stainless Maratac AAA. Nothing wrong with the Maratac, I just wanted an AAA clicky. So far its been a great light.


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks, guys, makes me really eager to get one. I think I've never had an AAA clicky....


----------



## WWWW (Jun 14, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> Thanks, guys, makes me really eager to get one. I think I've never had an AAA clicky....



First you're everywhere!! Second don't you have a preon?

Also, it just came to my attention that Lumintop upgraded the Tool. Now you get PWM, 3 modes and no real firefly mode. One thing I would like to know in regards to the older version is if the lens were AR coated?


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 14, 2014)

DQG now has an AAA clicky. SS and neutral emitter. The Preon is also nice. But you need to lego or buy pieces to get a 1xAAA clicky. The Pelican 1910 has also been upgraded recently. 

Edit: The Lumintop Tool AAA is a good clicky and there aren't too many out there


----------



## WWWW (Jun 14, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> DQG now has an AAA clicky. SS and neutral emitter. The Preon is also nice. But you need to lego or buy pieces to get a 1xAAA clicky. The Pelican 1910 has also been upgraded recently.
> 
> Edit: The Lumintop Tool AAA is a good clicky and there aren't too many out there



Totally forgot about DOG and the new Pelican. The new 1910 is such a huge improvement IMO, a lower mode is a must for me.


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 15, 2014)

WWWW said:


> First you're everywhere!! Second don't you have a preon?




I'm everywhere? *scratch*

Yeah, I do have a Preon, I should've expressed myself better: I've never had a 1xAAA clicky.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jun 15, 2014)

Here _(link)_ is an overview of the updated Tool. Comments by the author are in the initial post and in post #2

Here is an excerpt from post #2:
"_It is dark now so I did some lumen measurements (ceiling bounce method). On a Duracell alkaline I get med28lm-low5lm-high96lm_"


Those are similar to the specs for the upcoming Fenix LD02 _(link , link)_: 8 lm, 25lm, 100lm

The tailswitch on the Tool looks more comfortable to use since it protrudes more than the tailswitch for the LD02 and since part of the wall around the Tool's tailswitch is recessed, but the LD02 looks like it will sit deeper in the trouser pocket than the Tool because of where the clip is positioned on the body.


----------



## ico (Aug 30, 2014)

Do any of you know where to get the tool in the US? Preferably the original one with only 2 modes


----------



## N_N_R (Sep 25, 2014)

Gee, only now did I get the comment about "me being everywhere". I should try harder to remember people's nicks on forums   

Ok, I'm getting my Lumintop Tool tomorrow, hope I like it!


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 25, 2014)

^ I have the older, 2-mode version. Let us know what you think of the 3-mode version. Are the modes well spaced and any PWM?


----------



## N_N_R (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm actually not sure I'll get a three-mode version ... I didn't ask, to be honest. In that shop they knew I wanted one, but they didn't have the light. Now the guy told me they had them in stock again already, the clicky and the magnet/twisty versions. It didn't occur to me to ask if they were the two or three-mode ones. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 25, 2014)

I have the 2-mode and it is a nice light. You'll be happy even if you get the 2-mode. I was interested in the new version mostly for curiosity. (OK, looking for an excuse to buy the new version.) let us know what you get and how you like it.


----------



## N_N_R (Sep 25, 2014)

Sure  So what is the third mode on that new version? Are they still 1.5, X, 70?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 25, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> Gee, only now did I get the comment about "me being everywhere". I should try harder to remember people's nicks on forums



It's that all-seeing eyeball just staring at us.


----------



## N_N_R (Sep 26, 2014)

Okay, I did receive the new version - it has three modes, though I couldn't find what mode's how many lumens written anywhere. 

I like lights with three modes, the two-mode IU would've looked a bit.. somehow incomplete to me. But I do wish it started on low first...... 

Otherwise I love it - it's smaller than I expected and more compact than I expected


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 26, 2014)

Some questions: What is the mode sequence (M>L>H or M>H>L or H>M>L)? I also like lights that start on L. And are the modes well spaced? 

Edit: I was confident that you would like it. AAA clickies are not too common and the Tool is a nice one. Small, compact, decent beam and runtimes.

Edit: Whoops - the GITD is a different AAA clicky.


----------



## N_N_R (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeeahhh, the mode sequence... I wanted low first, but alas. It comes on med first: med > low > high. My other such light was the Fenix LD05. I'm not sure if the modes are well-spaced. I'll wait for it to get dark.. I don't see such a huge difference between the med and high (but I didn't see it that much on the Fenix in question, too, lol).

I'm not sure I know what that GTID thingie is, sorry *facepalm*

Here are a couple of not that good pictures.













I saw in someone's review that there was written "worm" inside the head, but that's not here on mine:










I didn't take pictures of the packaging - it comes in a fairly ordinary boxie and inside you can find a better plastic case (the overall packaging idea looks like the Olight i3s). There are no papers or something, but it comes with two spare o-rings, which is better than papers, keyrings and stuff. So.... yeah, I love it  AAA form factor; clip; clicky. What can be better 

Mine came lubed out of the packaging.


----------



## parnass (Sep 26, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> ... Here are a couple of not that good pictures ....



Thanks for posting the Youtube unboxing video. You mentioned in the video that you didn't want to risk scratching the paint if you reversed the pocket clip. Can you swap the head and tail on the body so the clip points in the opposite direction?


----------



## N_N_R (Sep 26, 2014)

LOL, that was a cool idea! Yeah, it worked!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 26, 2014)

HK has separate listings for the 2-mode XPG and 3-mode XPG2 models, including their Ebay store.


----------



## N_N_R (Sep 27, 2014)

For those interested in the specs or the packaging, this is everything it comes in  No papers, manuals, guides, brochures.

It states the light's two-mode light, maybe they use the old packaging for the new lights, just like the Preon Gen 2 lights.


----------



## N_N_R (Oct 3, 2014)

Preon 2 head and a seven-mode Lumintop


----------



## realista (Oct 11, 2014)

i read there is an updatedversion of this flashlight with xp-g2 , that does have 3 mode and can be used with 10440. 
it seems to be NOT LISTED in official site (strange) but in the BLF forum a member did receive from banggood the NEW one version with 3 mode instead of 2. and *he tested 41/ 116/ 287 lumens in lo/med/hi with a 10440!!! what a monster! ( i hope u'll review it)*
ps: i noticed that you don't always test the lumens output with 10440 battery, but just with nimh.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 11, 2014)

realista said:


> i read there is an updatedversion of this flashlight with xp-g2 , that does have 3 mode and can be used with 10440.
> it seems to be NOT LISTED in official site (strange) but in the BLF forum a member did receive from banggood the NEW one version with 3 mode instead of 2. and *he tested 41/ 116/ 287 lumens in lo/med/hi with a 10440!!! what a monster! ( i hope u'll review it)*
> ps: i noticed that you don't always test the lumens output with 10440 battery, but just with nimh.




Go to Ebay and type in "Lumintop Tool". Find the 3-mode from HK and make them an offer a few dollars lower. It ships from China so it will take a few weeks. It is not supposed to be used with a 10440.

If you really want a AAA keychain light with 10440,
get the Fenix E05 Stainless Steel Vin54 light, it does 1000 lumens.


----------



## realista (Oct 24, 2014)

my banggood lumintop tool *ARRIVED!!! it is latest version with 3 mode, so i think it is the xp-g2 led.*
it is powerfull!!!! unfortunately on an eneloop lite aaa does not output so much lumens, but with a new alkaline the output is really nice....but i can't quantify it.

AND WITH AN EFEST imr10440? eheeheheh A M O N S T E R !!
i compared it to my tn12 2014 on med setting, rated 280 lumens by thrunite and estimated by selfbuilt review at 330 on med. ok........... *THE LUMINTOP IS EQUALLY BRIGHT,* also a bit brighter. not so much but a bit. maybe because the tint is maybe 5/10% colder than the tn12.... but it is still a NICE tint pure white ( no blueish).

i am really HAPPY! 300 lumens for sure!!! now i have to wait for the gearbest olight i3s. 
tonight i will show the lumintop to my friends....initialli on LOW mode... to get _all appreciations _:devil: then i will do half click to switch back to HI mode ( it is hi,med,lo,hi,med,lo,hi........) and leave them STUNNED by 300 lumens in a tiny flashlight


----------



## realista (Oct 26, 2014)

i asket to hkequipment ebay seller if the latest version is compatible with li-ion.

the reply: *This is latest XP-G2 version and fit for 10440, thanks*


----------



## jlomein (Jun 1, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if the latest 3 mode version has memory or not? Conflicting reports on if I can get this to come on High first (aware the sequence is Med, Lo, Hi).


----------



## kj2 (Jun 1, 2015)

jlomein said:


> Can anyone confirm if the latest 3 mode version has memory or not? Conflicting reports on if I can get this to come on High first (aware the sequence is Med, Lo, Hi).



The Tool AAA (v.2) doesn't have a memory, and turns On in Medium from Off.


----------



## luckydog13 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tool AAA is so sweet. I have it in my bag everyday


----------



## realista (Jul 9, 2015)

*i made a review...... *
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-REVIEW-Lumintop-TOOL-AAA-(XP-G2-1xAAA-10440)


----------



## chrisbfu (Jul 20, 2015)

I've finally found the perfect AAA flashlight. Love the size of the light.


----------



## saypat (Jul 23, 2015)

Got mine from Gearbest today. 3 modes. Fantastic little light! Perfect size. Awesome clickie switch. Great quality. Very nice on an Efest IMR 10440!


----------



## Finnegan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello

Any plans to review the copper nichia 219 version? Thanks.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 16, 2015)

I ordered an older version of the preon1 head just to have a Tool that starts in low at 1.8 lumens. Glad they are compatible!





N_N_R said:


> Preon 2 head and a seven-mode Lumintop


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 18, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> Any plans to review the copper nichia 219 version? Thanks.


No, not at the present time.


----------

